# Travellers to Nigeria



## RenaldoRheeder (24/8/17)

Dear fellow Vapers

Some of you might know that I am based in Nigeria - in the North-Eastern part in a city called Yola (capital of the Adamawa State). 

I typically come back to SA twice a year. That means that I can only restock on my vapung supplies twice a year. 

So this is a plea for anyone that might travel to Nigeria on business - I'm looking for a kind soul that might want to bring a vaping parcel with for me. I have contacts in both Lagos and Abuja that can collect on my behalf and ship to me

I am still looking at a cost effective and reliable means to ship directly from SA, but have not found a solution yet

If you are able to assist, please PM me

Thanks 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

